# Don't forget about your E2



## corvettels3 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's the deal about 2 months ago I was wrapping up a 16 wk blast. During weeks 1-12 I was using GWP's stane @ 12.5mg/day. At week 6 I had blood work done and my E2 came back at 30 (range 7-42). At week 12 I ran out of GWP's stane, so I went with pinnacle @12.5mg/day. This is where it gets ugly. Week 13 or 14 I just felt like shit (no motivation). Week 15 I was getting dizzy spells at the gym. Week 16 the only why I could describe it is a feeling of adrenaline coming out of nowhere. I would just be watching tv or even driving and then wham I would get hit with adrenaline. I would wake up with this feeling also. I don't know if this is what an anxiety attack is , but this shit felt horrible. I went to go see my doctor a week later and had some bloodwork done. It turns out my E2 went down to 13. I was still in range, but I guess my sweet spot is around 30. long story short, don't forget to monitor your E2.. I posted a copy of the bloodwork below..

corvette

http://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad143/vette87/scan0001_zps29955661.jpg


----------



## juuced (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats one of the problems with blasting.  Its hard to figure out what AI dose to take.

Being on the normal TRT protocol I have been able to dial in my E2 to around 30 after years of tweeking.  When you up your dosages to the blast amounts its hard to know exactly how much to up your AI.  Its not a linear relationship.  The only way to know for sure is alot if blood tests during the blast.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 30, 2013)

juuced said:


> Thats one of the problems with blasting.  Its hard to figure out what AI dose to take.
> 
> Being on the normal TRT protocol I have been able to dial in my E2 to around 30 after years of tweeking.  When you up your dosages to the blast amounts its hard to know exactly how much to up your AI.  *Its not a linear relationship.  *The only way to know for sure is alot if blood tests during the blast.



Yes - that is 100% correct and that has to be clearly understood. When one is blasting there is the compounding effect of overlapping half-life for greater volumes of AAS than when on standardized HRT. Not linear at all and especially important in shorter cycles of 10 or 12 week - great point!


----------



## DF (Jan 30, 2013)

It can definitely be a challenge keping your E2 in check.  Especially when your adjusting your test dose.  I ran my E2 down to 6 using Adex 1mg/5days.  I had been adjusting my trt test dose down & was running 125mg/5days at the time.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 30, 2013)

on cruise i am 150 a week split in half and my e2 is 71.8 with no a.i. when blasting ??? wait for nipple indications and take arom.


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been on test for 4 months now. I just had labs drawn and my test level is 1340. My E2 is 68.7, I got some aromasin 12.5 today but wander if I should take it. My nipples doesn't bother me but I have grown in that area pretty significally. Any suggestion on if I should take them or how often? Thanks guys..


----------

